# Dug this FIRST KNOWN local pint milk



## logan.the.collector (Jun 30, 2021)

On Sunday I went digging at a dump I have pretty much cleaned out. It has provided me with 23 local bottles after this most recent find, which was a huge surprise to me. I ended up digging in a spot under some thorn bushes that I tore up and found a milk bottle wedged between rocks, somehow intact and in immaculate condition. This is a 1944 Altamont Milk Store bottle, previously only known in the quart size. I was astounded by how clean this one came! I have found two quart ones there before too, despite the fact that less than 10 of even those are known. This pint was a welcomed surprise that now has me intrigued, hoping to dig a half pint as well.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 30, 2021)

Pays to go back. Great bottle. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 30, 2021)

NICE FIND. CONGRATS.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 30, 2021)

YAY!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 1, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> On Sunday I went digging at a dump I have pretty much cleaned out. It has provided me with 23 local bottles after this most recent find, which was a huge surprise to me. I ended up digging in a spot under some thorn bushes that I tore up and found a milk bottle wedged between rocks, somehow intact and in immaculate condition. This is a 1944 Altamont Milk Store bottle, previously only known in the quart size. I was astounded by how clean this one came! I have found two quart ones there before too, despite the fact that less than 10 of even those are known. This pint was a welcomed surprise that now has me intrigued, hoping to dig a half pint as well.
> 
> View attachment 227070View attachment 227072


Clean bottle very nice, fingernails very clean to, giddy up


----------



## RCO (Jul 1, 2021)

i often wonder too what different sizes exist for my local dairies , it seems there is always other variations out there that haven't been seen much before . as most dairies operated for a long time and used a number of different bottles

the other day I found an unusual half pint milk jug when swimming


----------



## cor3y7 (Jul 7, 2021)

Wow, beautiful bottle!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 30, 2021)

That’s just incredible, both the condition and the bottle. It may even be passed as being tumbled. The lack of sickness probably has to do with the quality of the glass. This bottle was probably thrown in the dump by itself, and not thrown in a bucket with other bottles and broken glass. The rocks protected and preserved it. It probably saw little to no disturbance while living at it’s prior residence, that being, the dump.


----------

